# Lorenz Larkin Signs With Bellator



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

> Another fighter in his prime has jumped to Bellator from the UFC.
> 
> Southern California welterweight Lorenz Larkin has signed with Bellator after spending his past four years in the UFC. The Riverside Press Enterprise initially reported the signing Thursday.
> 
> ...


Source

Great signing.

Bellator WW division is legit. It's just a couple of big signings behind the UFC.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That's another big name for Bellator. I'm shocked the UFC didn't resign Larkin as he's super exciting to watch fight.


----------

